# Just trounced a '53' plate SL500



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SSIAR 

The look on his face (and his girlfriends) as he tried to get away from me along the ring road, only to see me stuck to his backside eventually making him pull over and letting him hear a blast of VTEC as i went past!

Now before i get any ideas of grandure here, are these cars supposed to be fast, i can't find any stats anywhere :?: It wasn't a AMG 55(or any of the other beast models), but i did indeed whoop it good and proper, and from the look on his face, he defo was trying! 

Anybody know the power, stats, power/weight ratio etc of the car?

Cheers


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

It has almost the same Bhp/ton as a Renault Clio 172 Cup

It weighs almost 1800kgs


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hard.

Did you check to see if his brakes were better than yours before you stuck yourself to his backside?
I'm glad you're happy with your new car, but do you really need to lower yourself to road rage to prove yourself?

I know this may sound like a personal flame, but from the way you wrote your post, you sounded like you were intimidating the guy, and driving recklessly to boot. Both traits of neds I'm afraid. 
You've got a nice car. Don't drive it like a twat.

And although I love S2000s I'd rather have the merc.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://www.parkers.co.uk/choosing/tech_ ... nge_id=209


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://www.parkers.co.uk/choosing/tech_ ... nge_id=209


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I am just soooo impressed, I bet the guys at Max Power will be too. You know, the guy's girfriend probably wants to sleep with you now. What a man. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> You are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hard.
> 
> Did you check to see if his brakes were better than yours before you stuck yourself to his backside?
> I'm glad you're happy with your new car, but do you really need to lower yourself to road rage to prove yourself?
> ...


Thanks Phil, obviously you have never had a bit of 'spirited driving' in your years of driving. I'm glad you are a saint on the road and have never participated in anything like this. FYI it was HE who was 'going slow' then accelerating way, so he was trying to goad me into it, i repsonded becasue i thought it would be a bit of 2 way freindly banter (which i normallly have with all my long drives i.e with scoobys, etc), but obviously he took it too seriously because he couldn't get away. :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Kev, but the way you said it suggested you were tailgaiting him and forcing him into it. If you weren't, fair enough, but my usual response to somebody right up behind me is to let them pass, and not join in their dangerous game. 
His going slow then accelerating away could well have been him trying to maintain a distance between you. 
Of course, I don't know the entire story, but from what you said, I was less than impressed, as was brett it would appear. I really hate people who tailgate me, particularly chavs who want a race.
If this wasn't the case, then fair enough. 
Of course I've had some fun racing along with random strangers in their fast cars. I'd prefer to race against the road myself however and have never done anything stupid. Well, not for a while anyway.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A mate has one. You can see it off in a diesel. :wink: However that 5.0 litres torque pays it's dividends at higher speeds and the MB, whilst heavy, bristles with electronic chassis aids, and driven hard in the wet, it will leave an S2K trailing.

Thing is most SLs are never driven that hard, as people, when they buy one, tend to have got the speed bit out of their systems. My mate sold his C4s for the SL as he wanted more comfort for cruising (he's older) :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

On the best bits of Top Gear last night, Jeremy was taking the micky out of Ronnie O' Sullivan for driving the slow SL500. You certainly would have thought that Ronnie was the perfect candidate for the SL55 AMG. So maybe it's true, he has got all that speed out of his system :wink:

The thing is with Mercs, you have to spend crazy cash to get a fast one.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Widget said:


> On the best bits of Top Gear last night, Jeremy was taking the micky out of Ronnie O' Sullivan for driving the slow SL500. You certainly would have thought that Ronnie was the perfect candidate for the SL55 AMG. So maybe it's true, he has got all that speed out of his system :wink:
> 
> The thing is with Mercs, you have to spend crazy cash to get a fast one.


DOn't think Ronnie has got the speed out his system. Or the Dope, or the Cocaine etc etc.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

phil said:


> ..but from what you said, I was less than impressed, as was brett it would appear. I really hate people who tailgate me, particularly chavs who want a race.


Definitely Chav driving, and even worse to be excited enough to eagerly post it here - along with countless other 'S2000 vs ' threads.

Your car is faster and can accellerate quicker than a lot of others. Wow.

Corners are where real driving occurs.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Give the guy a break, we've all done it :?

Trounce: verb: to defeat a competitor by a large amount

S2000 190bhp/tonne
SL500 156bhp/tonne

S2000 0-60 6.0 secs
SL500 0-60 6.1 secs

However, I know which one I'd like to turn up to the party in.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

jdn
Definitely Chav driving said:


> LOL! :lol: so true, and so very sad too,...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Widget said:


> Give the guy a break, we've all done it :?


True, we probably all have. I have. However, few of use are sufficiently excited by out accelerating someone in a faster car to post a thread boasting about it.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I love this sort of thread ............... especially when someone supposedly 'trounces' the opposition. One could easily assume that a car that can do a 6s 0-60mph time should trounce one that can 'only' manage 6.5s ............... but what does that really mean 'on the road'? The answer is, all things being equal and from a standing start, about 21 ft or one and a half car lengths when the first car hits 60mph. This is not much to crow about and in a straight 'drag race' you need an enormous advantage to make any real difference. Some drivers get very excited when their car doesn't seem able to 'trounce' other 'lowly' competition or, conversely, they can stay pretty much in touch with more 'exotic' machinery - but it is only to be expected from basic Newtonian mechanics.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Widget said:


> Give the guy a break, we've all done it :?
> 
> Trounce: verb: to defeat a competitor by a large amount
> 
> ...


I suppose congratulations are in order. After all you did manage to beat a car that actually has a slower 0-60 time and a lower bhp/tone than your S2000.

Well done!! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jam said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Give the guy a break, we've all done it :?
> ...


Beat? Don't you mean trounce? :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

There are a few reasons why you trounced this chap. Firstly, he has nothing to prove (and you do - don't know why though as we are all agreed that the S2000 is a nice motor), secondly, he was with his bird, and we all know that the quickest way to put a bird off you is to start racing a chav tailgater :wink: and lastly, as others have said, your car is faster anyway.

I was in France earlier in the year and a VW Golf TDi was on my tail irritatingly so for a couple of miles. My old man was in the passenger seat so I just pulled over and let him past. He nearly lost it on the next corner, but at least he will have the satisfaction that he "trounced" a TT.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> There are a few reasons why you trounced this chap. Firstly, he has nothing to prove (and you do - don't know why though as we are all agreed that the S2000 is a nice motor), secondly, he was with his bird, and we all know that the quickest way to put a bird off you is to start racing a chav tailgater :wink: and lastly, as others have said, your car is faster anyway.
> 
> I was in France earlier in the year and a VW Golf TDi was on my tail irritatingly so for a couple of miles. My old man was in the passenger seat so I just pulled over and let him past. He nearly lost it on the next corner, but at least he will have the satisfaction that he "trounced" a TT.


Yup, I am proud to admit I was overtaken by a G-reg fiesta a few months back. I actually find it more satisfying than overtaking; just relaxing & laughing at them as they pass...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I had a chav driving right up my behind in a S2000 the other day whilst riding my bike. What do you think happened? You got it - I trounced him. :evil: And his vehicle was worth more than mine......I take it that was the point of your post. :roll:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

EVO mag says the SL500 has 302bhp and 0-60 as 6.3 secs so unsurprising really. Nevertheless, he would have been cheesed off that a high revving ricer had 'im for sure  :twisted: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Moderater Note:

Hey folks don't be deterred to post your pseudo-racing tales, by the (somewhat unfair) jostling that our KMP has received for his well-intended post.

We like to see who is dabbling with whom. You can polish elsewhere. 

ps Special commendations for 'encouraging' Chavs to outdrive themselves. :wink:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Moderater Note:
> 
> Hey folks don't be deterred to post your pseudo-racing tales........


I think the verb 'trounce' was the cause of much 'jostling' in this thread ............... but not to be deterred and shamelessly hijacking the thread I had a go 'with' a humble 2.0 litre Mondeo (old 'S' reg) some time ago on fast A/B roads with plenty of open roundabouts and bends. Now, it was no real problem to keep up with him on the straights etc. as you would expect but through the bends and on roundabouts this guy was awesome ............ from the look of his brake lights he was surely left foot braking to quell the understeer. In other words this guy could really drive and when we parted ways some miles later I had a real respect for that Mondeo's pilot. In an equally capable car I would have had real problems sticking with him - if he had been in a more powerful car I think he would have 'trounced' me ............ even if it was less of a handler. The point here is that the 'challenge' is between the drivers' abilities ......... not the cars'


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well it is coming up to harvest time where we live. I have a book running on how many cars will find themselves "parked" in the fields (usually on their roof)...

You see, they seem to forget that harvest time usually means tractors on the roads. Imagine their horror whilst coming along the tight twisty road and as they crest the rise (or go around a corner) they find they have nowhere to go...and just as they were "trouncing" some other chav as well... :wink:

Last years count was three in the fields either side of my property - about a two mile run along the road. This year, do I hear higher or lower than a three? :twisted:

So far, no one has been seriously hurt, and hopefully that is the way it will stay - I am not that mean spirited.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garvin said:


> but through the bends and on roundabouts this guy was awesome ........The point here is that the 'challenge' is between the drivers' abilities ......... not the cars'


Precisely. The ability to hustle a corner through a corner / roundabout quickly and efficiently - and safely - is where the real skill lies.

Out accelerating someone in a straight line, in a faster car with more power, is neither skillfull nor something to boast about.


----------

